# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  looks like I'll have to get some wall hangers......

## LucasMolina

For some reason I got the budk catalogue today. Flipping though it iI came acrossed this:


http://budk.com/united-yoru-doragon-...UC2575/c/6319/

I must say, for a budk offering, it does look nice, particurlly the saya. Strictly as a wallhanger thou.

What are you guys' thoughts?

----------


## Anders Backlund

The bindings on the saya look kinda odd to me. Don't think I've ever seen that before.

Mostly, though certainly a bit unusual, I just think it's a bit plain and dull for something meant only for decoration. I'd go for something with more color and splendor. But that's a question of taste, I suppose.

----------


## Jeff Ellis

Bindings could be removed.

It looks like United is trying to get into the user sword end of the spectrum. I'd like to see how they hold up in use.

I wonder if United plans to get into a higher degree of user blades..

It's nice for what it is.

----------


## Anders Backlund

> Bindings could be removed.


Well, I didn't say I disliked them, just that I think they look strange.

----------


## LucasMolina

well....there is only one way two find out.........

----------


## Remy B

Its okay for decoration if you like cheese, i suppose. I personnaly am not a fan of the binding and the tribal looking dragon... and kanji engraving and... should i go on?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

